# First Post



## Gus_of_MN (Aug 10, 2012)

Cant get enough of this forum, its simply great. We dont even have our little guy yet but are already learning so much about him. I grew up only having Golden Retrievers and my wife has had an array of of large breeds. Turns out we are in for quite the wild ride but cant wait to start it. Gus (my wifes name for him)/ Larry (my name for him) is only 17 days old but we fell in love right away and cant wait to bring him home. I will be sure to post pics and update as he grows up.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Welcome 2 the forum - pup is so lucky 2 find u 2 in a area so great 2 hunt in ! start him young into hunting & the best years of your life are just beginning!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

welcome to the forum Gus ;D


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Gus.....don't forget to post some pictures when you bring him home


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forums!! I'm sure you can hardly wait... and Gus/Larry will become the light of your lives! ;D

Some old friends of mine, years ago, got a Yellow Lab puppy. She wanted to name the little female "Crystal", and he wanted to name her "Scooter". Well, my friends NEVER reached an agreement. As a result, their doggy answered to either name -- Crystal/Scooter. Dogs are smart. The whole thing was pretty funny, and their dog never seemed to mind having two names.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome.......... to the longest 5 weeks of your life!!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Hi, 5 weeks to rest up and gather your strength... 

Puppies are cute and cuddly :-X


----------



## coppermiles (Dec 2, 2009)

Welcome to the fourm Gus!


----------



## Gulliver (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi,
We have a new Vizsula 9 week old male! I just joined the forum but unsure how to post.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi welcome! Click "forum" tab next to "home" ... Scroll down to "introductions" and click. Then, find "start new topic" or "new topic" - click and post! 
Ps we want pictures!!!


----------



## Gus_of_MN (Aug 10, 2012)

Well we are bringing the little guy home tomorrow night, any last words of advice?


----------



## Bernie (Jan 17, 2011)

Go to bed early tonight.


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Go to a movie (b/c you won't for a very long time), get to bed early and enjoy the last night together in your bed, just the two of you  Congrats!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

finch said:


> Go to a movie (b/c you won't for a very long time), get to bed early and enjoy the last night together in your bed, just the two of you  Congrats!


2X
Take a camera with you.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/11/life-before-and-after-vizslas.html

Posted a couple years ago. 

Last words. Kong filled with frozen peanut butter.

Have fun.

RBD


----------



## Gus_of_MN (Aug 10, 2012)

He's home....mostly sleeps but has 30 minute bursts of energy which are so much fun...he already stalks the tennis ball as it rolls on the floor, its awesome. Ill post some pics soon

ps...when he sleeps he shakes, almost like convulsions or a seizure...its kind of nerve-wracking..anybody else experience this?


----------



## Gus_of_MN (Aug 10, 2012)

Here are a few, we hope to talk tons of pictures


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Gus -when PIKE dreams he is either running in place or looks looks like he's convulsing - no big deal all of my V's have done it - esspecialy after long hunts


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Such a cute little puppy with plenty of room to grow I see!!!

Oh yes the shakes - REM(it is a period of sleep called rapid eye movement) we have two dogs asleep in the evenings squeeking, legs and tails going. We call it "chasing bunnies"  

Enjoy your pup he looks delightful!!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Mine are adults now pretty much...............although sometimes I wonder....  and they still chase bunnies in their sleep. Which is OK except when you are curled up next to them in a pair of shorts and a T and they start running on your leg, arm, chest or whatever with their nails......


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh so tiny!! ;D Congratulations!! Oh the first few months, who can forget them : Enjoy!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hot - REM is also my initials and a favorite rock band LOL


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum - your puppy is so cute!!!
Take a lot of pictures - they grow up so fast!
Max "chases bunnies" as well - he "runs", whimpers and sometimes even barks in his sleep


----------

